# Fire alarm R-2 907.5.2.3.4 2009 IFC



## cda (Feb 26, 2015)

I know this has been talked about before but,,,

1. Are you requiring all units to be wired, even though devices may not be installed?

2. If requiring the wiring are you also requiring battery calcs to support review that are not there??

3. So who decides in the future if a notification device needs to be added?

907.5.2.3.4 Group R-2. In Group R-2 occupancies required by Section 907 to have a fire alarm system, all dwelling units and sleeping units shall be provided with the capability to support visible alarm notification appliances in accordance with ICC A117.1. [F]

Group R-2 occupancies with a fire alarm system are required to have all dwelling units wired to support visible alarm notification appliances. This includes all dwelling and sleeping units, not just those classified as either Type A or B. In accordance with Sections 1005.2 through 1005.4.4 of ICC A117.1, the building alarm system wiring must be extended to the unit smoke detectors so that audible/visible alarm notification appliances may be connected to the building fire alarm system to notify residents with hearing impairments of an emergency situation. Chapter 11 of the code contains additional information on the classification criteria and requirements for accessible dwelling units.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 27, 2015)

1. Are you requiring all units to be wired, even though devices may not be installed? Option to install conduit with pull string to add wiring later



2. If requiring the wiring are you also requiring battery calcs to support review that are not there?? No, we do require the panel to be sized for the additional appliances if needed



3. So who decides in the future if a notification device needs to be added? The apartment tenant should request the building manager to have them installed if needed.


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 27, 2015)

Similar to MT with the exception of matching color wall cover plates


----------



## cda (Mar 9, 2015)

Ok follow up question

Apartment is built

Wire is put in place for a/v devices in the future

Five years down the road someone wants to move in and needs strobe smoke alarm and a/ v's tied into the building fire alarm system.

Who is responsible for paying for it all????


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 9, 2015)

> Who is responsible for paying for it all????


The person requesting the device.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Mar 10, 2015)

They should buy the number of visible devices when the alarm system is installed.  If they wait until somebody actually requests one, the devices at that time might not be compatible with the existing panel, so they could have to replace the entire system.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 10, 2015)

To my knowledge it depends on your state laws who pays for the alarms. http://nad.org/issues/civil-rights/fair-housing-act/housing-discrimination

In the Virginia (existing) building code it is required that the “proprietor of the hotel or motel shall post in a conspicuous place at the registration desk or counter a permanent sign stating the availability of smoke detectors for the hearing impaired.”


----------

